# 390, 390 boss, DS45 (distortion), or tt30(titan)



## baronofbacon (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey all,

theres been tons of posts on these bindings, but nothing conclusive to my riding style. 

Looking to strap onto my Bataleon Evil Twin 151. Almost exclusively park. And its 100% gotta be Flux or Rome, only because I can get them cheap through CASI.

ive got a pair of older 390's now (07's or 08's i think) and i love 'em!!, but im getting shin splints, ive been told that similar things are happening to people with Forum Stunner boots though, but nonetheless still making me weary on the bindings. Hard for me to say whats causing it, never had this problem before. The boots are getting switched back to Lashed pretty quick here though, so that factor is irrelevant and my 390's have seen better days at this point too and need to be replaced regardless. 

I've never tried a Flux binding and also any views on canted footbeds (in the 390 boss) if you are hitting lots of park?

Cheers for any input you guys can throw my way.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If you're riding mostly park, you should look into the Flux RK30.


----------



## baronofbacon (Jan 19, 2011)

they also look pretty sick. thanks for the recommendation. not sure how i over looked them before. How well do you think a binding with that much flex would do on the occasional pow day?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

first season on fluxes (tt30s) and i am in love. they have my business for years to come. been hitting the park almost every run too.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I cant at 2 degrees with the front foot and 0 with the rear. I found that even the 2 degree cant on the rear hurt like hell.

As far as the advantages of canting....... :dunno: It may all be bullshit, but I've got the pads so I slid them in there. 

Unless your binding comes with the cant standard, IMHO there's probably no reason to pay extra for the 390 Boss over the 390 - you've ridden without cant this long.

My advice is that whatever you get, make sure you can take the cant back to 0 degrees in case it ends up hurting your foot.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

i use canting on my 390 boss's, and i really didnt notice that much of a difference in my knees. they are really comfortable bindings though. just beware, because the paint chips kind of easily on them, but not many people care that much about it. 390 boss is the illest!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> If you're riding mostly park, you should look into the Flux RK30.


I actually felt like DS45's were better for pretty much everything except straigh jibbing than the RK30's. At least I liked them better for that type of riding.

That's my recommendation. If those aren't available than definitely RK30's.


----------



## enayes (Dec 28, 2010)

is the TT30's toe strap meant to go over the boot or does it work like a capstrap?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

works both ways, but its a money cap strap.


----------



## baronofbacon (Jan 19, 2011)

Sick guys, i think DS45's are where im headed. Nivek, just for argument sake, have you tried a pair of Union Forces? Could use another opinion on them from to get a better idea in comparison of the DS45's.
Cheers all


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The DS45 are going to feel way different than the Force because of the Urethane high back. No pros are rocking the Urethane, and I've read bad reviews in TWS and Snowoarder about them so I'm a little skeptical of the that highback.


----------

